# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  الكابتن ابراهيم محجوب والكابتن حاتم محمد احمد في افادات حصرية

## مرهف

*بعد قليل
...
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*في الانتظار يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*تم اضافة الكابتن حاتم محمد احمد بحضور اللاعب ابراهومة الصغير
وقد افاد حاتم محمد احمد انه ليس بينه وبين ابراهومة اي مشكلة او سوء تفاهم
وانه هو من اجتهد لتسفير ابراهومة لمعسكري مصر وقطر
وانه اتصل علي الوالي وقد استجاب الوالي وامر بتسفيره فورا
وهو مستغرب لماذا سقط اسم اللاعب من الكشف ولا يجد اجابة 
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*ابراهومة متوقف حاليا عن مزاولة تمارينه وممتعض عن ما يحصل له
وممتعض عن الحاق اسمه بالكشف الافريقي
وان ما حدث هو سوء فهم فقط وقد وعد بمزاولة نشاطه 
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*وتطرق اللقاء لما يشغل بال البعض بموضوع ياسر الشريف وبجبج
وقد ذكر حاتم بان بجبج هو المحرك الاساسي للمراحل السنية وانهم براءة 
مما كل ما يؤفكون به وانهم يخدمون المريخ بتجرد ونكران ذات 
وان ياسر الشريف اصلا بعيد عن المراحل السنية 
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*وقد ذكر حاتم بان مسيرة المراحل السنية بالمريخ مهددة بالانهيار لعم الاهتمام بها
وانه لا ميزانية لها 
...
*

----------


## مرهف

*الموضوع الاهم في اللقاء والذي يؤسف له هو اقرب انهيار المراحل السنية بالمريخ لعدم الاهتمام
وهذا الذي يجب ان يشغل بال الجماهير
..
سيتم ترتيب اللقاء وتنسيقه الصباح ان شاء الله
...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بصراحة بعد ماسمعنا عن هذا القطاع وما لمسناه من الاعيب وتخريب وتطفيش اتمنى ان ينهار هذا القطاع وينتهي مادام لايخدم المريخ ولايستفيد منه الفريق الاول

نحنا نربي وتجي فرق الخصوم وتشيلهم وتستفيد منهم

اخير انهياره 
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

ابراهومة متوقف حاليا عن مزاولة تمارينه وممتعض عن ما يحصل له
وممتعض عن الحاق اسمه بالكشف الافريقي
وان ما حدث هو سوء فهم فقط وقد وعد بمزاولة نشاطه 
...



سوء فهم مع منوووووووووووو ولي و ما المقصود بكلمة (فقط) و الموضوع فيه اسقاط الاسم من الكشف يعني كبير ..؟؟
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

وقد ذكر حاتم بان مسيرة المراحل السنية بالمريخ مهددة بالانهيار لعم الاهتمام بها
وانه لا ميزانية لها 
...



ان شاءالله الليلة قبل باكر و عرض كتافكم ... قطر عجيب .
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*لننتظر ونرى اللقاء بعد ترتيبه وتنسيقه ... مشكور حبيبنا مرهف .
*

----------


## جمال زين العابدين

*مشكور مرهف ... عايز اعرف هل ممكن يتم الحاقه بالكشف الافريقي في اي مرحله من التصفيات وﻻ تاني مافي طريقه في الموسم الحالي ؟
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*تضارب بيت كلامك وكلام مرتضى دياب
                        	*

----------


## جمال زين العابدين

*معقوله ابراهومه يتنسي ؟ تبقى مصيبه لجهل المسئول عن الكشف ومسئول ايضا الجهاز الفني الذي يجب ان يكون متابع نص الخطاب والمجلس  زاتو لو ما اتعملت مراجعات لكل المكاتبات لتفادي اي خطأ تبقى مصيبه
                        	*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*الله يسهل عليه
                        	*

----------


## أبو أسيل دندراوى

*الحق والحق يقال المريخ يحتاج للتغير ليس فى من يديره بل فى كيف يدار,,,فقد آن الأوان لوضع نظام ودستور ثابت يدار به النادى,,فالذى يحدث الآن إجتهاد غير مؤسس لاغير لم يقدم جديدآ فالفوضى ضاربه بأطنابها فى كل القطاعات بدءآ من المنشآات وخير دليل على ذلك مشكلة أرضية الملعب,,,والفريق الأول ومايحدث فيه من تغيير دائم للأجهزه الفنيه وأمامكم الآن قضية تأخر اللاعب تراورى عن الحضور والذى لانجد له ما يبرره سوى التقصير الإدارى فزميل اللاعب ترلورى وكابتن المنتخب سيدو كايتا بمجرد خروج منتخب بلاده من المنافسه حزم حفائبه وسافر مباشرة لإيطاليا بل وشارك أساسيآ فى مباراة فريقه روما الدوريه يوم السبت الماضى أى قبل يومين لماذا لم يعود هذا اللاعب المغرور إلى اليوم؟ الإجابه هى التقصير الإدارى الواضح فى سن قانون يحدد علاقة اللاعب بالنادىوهذا للأسف لايحدث فى فى السودان مما يغرى اللاعب على التصرف كيف يشاء وحقيقة من أمن العقاب إستمرأ الخطيئه,,,أما موضوع اللاعب إبراهومه وزملاءه فى فريق الشباب لايخرج من هذه المنظومه والطريقه التى يدار بها العمل فى مؤسسة كبيره كنادى المريخ والتى يطبق فيها قانون أنا أحب هذا وأنا أكره هذا أى حسب المزاج والهوى,,,والله من وراء القصد وهو الهادى إلى سواء السبيل ودمتم شركاءنا فى عشق الزعيم,,,
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*الكابتن ابراهومة لاعب مازال صغيراً لم يصل سن النضج بعد
يجب احتوائه كي يتربي في كنف سودان المريخ وفي جو معافي وسليم
من خلال حديثه تشعر بانه يريد ان يكون مع المريخ دائماً وللأبد
وحب المريخ يعشعش في قلبه الصغير
يجب تنمية موهبته ومنحه نوع من الاهتمام الخاص هو واقرانه لصغر سنهم
.. 
هو غضبته فقط لانه تم اسقاط اسمه من الكشف ولعل هنالك من 
يوميئ له بانه مقصود من قبل بعض اعضاء المجلس
..
ذكر الكابتن حاتم انه ما زالت هنالك اربعة خانات شاغرة في الكشف الافريقي
وقال انه كعضو مجلس ادارة سيجتهد علي ان يلحق اسم ابراهومة بالكشف الافريقي
لان مسالة الحاقه بالكشف الافريقي هي غرامة مقدارها خمسون دولار فقط
..
كما ذكر حاتم انه ليس بينه وبين ابراهومة اي مشكلة ولم يسبق ان هدد مسيرته ابداً
وانه يعمل علي ان تنمو موهبته في المريخ ليكون امتداداً لسامي عزالدين وابراهومة 
..
ونبه الي ان قطاع المراحل السنية ليس بذلك السوء الذي يشاع عنه في الصحف ومواقع التواصل الاجتماعي
وقال ليس صحيحا ما يتم تداوله من قبل بعض المتربصين الذين يعملون وفق اجندة معلومة لديه 
لذا يريدون بذر الشقاق بين هذا القطاع والجماهير 
وقال ان ما يهدد مسيرة هذا القطاع هو المال وما يبث من افك في مواقع التواصل
حيث ذكر انهم يعملون بدون ميزانية وبمجهود ذاتي 
ولا يوجد من يمول هذا القطاع الا لماما او في المناسبات 
..
وقد ضرب حاتم مثالا بين مراحل سنية الهلال والمريخ
وقال ان ما يوجد بالهلال اسوأ مما يقال افكا في المريخ بكثير
لكن اعلامي الهلال لا ينشرون غسيلهم القذر مثل ما نفعل نحن 
مع انه كل ما قيل في بعض الاشخاص بمراحل سنية المريخ ما هو الا افك
..
خلاصة الامر 
وعد حاتم بالاجتهاد لاحتواء مشكلة ابراهومة 
ووعد ابراهومة بمزاولة نشاطه فوراً ياذن الله
والكرة في ملعب ادارة المريخ لحل هذه المشكلة التي ظهرت من العدم 
ومحاسبة من تسبب في اسقاط اسم الواعد من الكشف 
ونطالب بالشفافية بدلاً من ممارسة الاستغفال
..
تحياتي
...
*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة آدم البزعى
					

الله يسهل عليه



ﻳﺴﻬﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ منو
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*مشكور   اخونا  مرهف  
وذكر   الكابتن  حاتم      ان   ليس  هنالك  اى   عايق    يوقف  نشاط   اللاعب   محليا     وان  ما يقال   فى  الصحف  الزرقاء  ان  اللاعب   ما   يقدر   العب  محليا   كﻻم  عار    من  الصحه
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*هسي نحن نصدق منو
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

الكابتن ابراهومة لاعب مازال صغيراً لم يصل سن النضج بعد
يجب احتوائه كي يتربي في كنف سودان المريخ وفي جو معافي وسليم
من خلال حديثه تشعر بانه يريد ان يكون مع المريخ دائماً وللأبد
وحب المريخ يعشعش في قلبه الصغير
يجب تنمية موهبته ومنحه نوع من الاهتمام الخاص هو واقرانه لصغر سنهم
.. 
هو غضبته فقط لانه تم اسقاط اسمه من الكشف ولعل هنالك من 
يوميئ له بانه مقصود من قبل بعض اعضاء المجلس
..
ذكر الكابتن حاتم انه ما زالت هنالك اربعة خانات شاغرة في الكشف الافريقي
وقال انه كعضو مجلس ادارة سيجتهد علي ان يلحق اسم ابراهومة بالكشف الافريقي
لان مسالة الحاقه بالكشف الافريقي هي غرامة مقدارها خمسون دولار فقط
..
كما ذكر حاتم انه ليس بينه وبين ابراهومة اي مشكلة ولم يسبق ان هدد مسيرته ابداً
وانه يعمل علي ان تنمو موهبته في المريخ ليكون امتداداً لسامي عزالدين وابراهومة 
..
ونبه الي ان قطاع المراحل السنية ليس بذلك السوء الذي يشاع عنه في الصحف ومواقع التواصل الاجتماعي
وقال ليس صحيحا ما يتم تداوله من قبل بعض المتربصين الذين يعملون وفق اجندة معلومة لديه 
لذا يريدون بذر الشقاق بين هذا القطاع والجماهير 
وقال ان ما يهدد مسيرة هذا القطاع هو المال وما يبث من افك في مواقع التواصل
حيث ذكر انهم يعملون بدون ميزانية وبمجهود ذاتي 
ولا يوجد من يمول هذا القطاع الا لماما او في المناسبات 
..
وقد ضرب حاتم مثالا بين مراحل سنية الهلال والمريخ
وقال ان ما يوجد بالهلال اسوأ مما يقال افكا في المريخ بكثير
لكن اعلامي الهلال لا ينشرون غسيلهم القذر مثل ما نفعل نحن 
مع انه كل ما قيل في بعض الاشخاص بمراحل سنية المريخ ما هو الا افك
..
خلاصة الامر 
وعد حاتم بالاجتهاد لاحتواء مشكلة ابراهومة 
ووعد ابراهومة بمزاولة نشاطه فوراً ياذن الله
والكرة في ملعب ادارة المريخ لحل هذه المشكلة التي ظهرت من العدم 
ومحاسبة من تسبب في اسقاط اسم الواعد من الكشف 
ونطالب بالشفافية بدلاً من ممارسة الاستغفال
..
تحياتي
...



ﻛﺎﻣﻞ ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻣﻲ لاﺟﺘﻬﺎﺩﻙ ﻳﺎ ﻣﺮﻫﻒ
ﺍﻟﻔﻬﻤﺘﻮ ﺍﻧﻪ
ﻓﻲ ﻣﺸﻜﻠﻪ
ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻱ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﺑﻠﺰﻫﺎ للتﺍﻧﻲ
ﺍﻟﺸﺎﻫﺪ ﺍﻧﻮ
ابراهيم موهبﺗﻪ ﻧﺠﻀﺖ ﺧﻠﺎﺹ
و ﻫﻮ ﻣﺎ ﺻﻐﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺼﻐﺮ ﺍﻟﻠﻤﻦ ﻳﻂﺒﻂﺒﻮ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻮ
ﺯﻭﻝ فﺍﻫﻢ ﻭﺑﻜﻞ ﻗﻮﺍﻩ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻠﻴﻪ
ﺣﺎﻟﻴﺎ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﺫﻛﻰ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ لعيبة ﺍﻟﻨﺺ ﺍﻟﻔﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ
ﺗﺎﻧﻲ ﻳﻨﻤﻮ ﻟﻴﻬﻮ ﺷﻨﻮ
ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﻣﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻳﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻌﺎﻣﻠﻪ ﺍﻱ ﻟﺎﻋﺐ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﺍﺳﺎﺳﻲ ﻓﻲ اﻟﺘﻴﻢ
اﻟﺤﺎﺟﻪ ﺩﻱ ﺑﺘﺪيﻬﻮ ﺩﺍﻓﻊ ﺯﻳﺎﺩﻩ
ﺍﻟﺮﻋﺎﻳﻪ ﺗﺘﻢ ﺑﺒﺚ ﺍﻟﺜﻘﻪ ﻭﺗﺎﻛﻴﺪ ﺍﻓﻀﻠﻴﺘﻪ بمﻧﺤﻪ الفرصه
ﺣﺎﺗﻢ ﺍﺛﺒﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻜﻠﻪ ﻟﻤﻦ اﻗﺮ ﺑﺎﻧﻪ ﺍﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﺎﻋﺐ ﺳﻘﻄ
ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺍﻝ :
ﺳﻘﻄ ﻟﻴﻪ
ﻋﻤﺪ ﻭﻝ ﺳﻬﻮﺍ
ﻭﻣﻨ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻮﻝ
و ﻟﻮ  ﻋﻤﺪﺍ ﻳﺤﺎﺳﺐ ﻭﻝ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺤﺎﺳﺐ
ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻮﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻧﻲ
ﻟﻴﻪ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺎ ﻃﻠﻊ الخبر
ﻟﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻋﺮﻑ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺮﻳﺪﻩ قﻭﻥ ﻟﻴﻪ
ﻭﻟﻴﻪ ﺻﺤﺎﻓﺘﻨﺎ ﻣﺎ ﺗﺠﻴﺐ الخبر
ﺍﺳﺘﻬﺘﺎﺭ
ﻟﺎ ﻣﺒﺎﻟﺎﻩ
ﻣﺎ ﻣﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺿﻮﻉ
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

هسي نحن نصدق منو



ماتصدق  مايقال فى  الاعلام   كﻻم كل  تأويل   ﻻنى   من  ضمن  الناس  الذين  استمعوا  لحديث   حاتم   وابراهومه   ويشهد  الله  كﻻم   يشيب  الراس
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو أسيل دندراوى
					

الحق والحق يقال المريخ يحتاج للتغير ليس فى من يديره بل فى كيف يدار,,,فقد آن الأوان لوضع نظام ودستور ثابت يدار به النادى,,فالذى يحدث الآن إجتهاد غير مؤسس لاغير لم يقدم جديدآ فالفوضى ضاربه بأطنابها فى كل القطاعات بدءآ من المنشآات وخير دليل على ذلك مشكلة أرضية الملعب,,,والفريق الأول ومايحدث فيه من تغيير دائم للأجهزه الفنيه وأمامكم الآن قضية تأخر اللاعب تراورى عن الحضور والذى لانجد له ما يبرره سوى التقصير الإدارى فزميل اللاعب ترلورى وكابتن المنتخب سيدو كايتا بمجرد خروج منتخب بلاده من المنافسه حزم حفائبه وسافر مباشرة لإيطاليا بل وشارك أساسيآ فى مباراة فريقه روما الدوريه يوم السبت الماضى أى قبل يومين لماذا لم يعود هذا اللاعب المغرور إلى اليوم؟ الإجابه هى التقصير الإدارى الواضح فى سن قانون يحدد علاقة اللاعب بالنادىوهذا للأسف لايحدث فى فى السودان مما يغرى اللاعب على التصرف كيف يشاء وحقيقة من أمن العقاب إستمرأ الخطيئه,,,أما موضوع اللاعب إبراهومه وزملاءه فى فريق الشباب لايخرج من هذه المنظومه والطريقه التى يدار بها العمل فى مؤسسة كبيره كنادى المريخ والتى يطبق فيها قانون أنا أحب هذا وأنا أكره هذا أى حسب المزاج والهوى,,,والله من وراء القصد وهو الهادى إلى سواء السبيل ودمتم شركاءنا فى عشق الزعيم,,,



بالعشره نبصم 100%
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو همام
					

ماتصدق  مايقال فى  الاعلام   كﻻم كل  تأويل   ﻻنى   من  ضمن  الناس  الذين  استمعوا  لحديث   حاتم   وابراهومه   ويشهد  الله  كﻻم   يشيب  الراس



الحبيب ابو همام امس في بوست اخونا مرتضى ذكر والكلام لحاتم ابراهومة لن يدقها تاني وقال يا انا يا ابراهومة في المريخ
وفي بوست اخونا مرهف ده كلام مختلف خالص
كلامي واضح نصدق مرتضى ولا مرهف
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




بصراحة بعد ماسمعنا عن هذا القطاع وما لمسناه من الاعيب وتخريب وتطفيش اتمنى ان ينهار هذا القطاع وينتهي مادام لايخدم المريخ ولايستفيد منه الفريق الاول

نحنا نربي وتجي فرق الخصوم وتشيلهم وتستفيد منهم

اخير انهياره



222222222222222222222222222222222222222222يالضبط كده ..
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




لحبيب ابو همام امس في بوست اخونا مرتضى ذكر والكلام لحاتم ابراهومة لن يدقها تاني وقال يا انا يا ابراهومة في المريخ
وفي بوست اخونا مرهف ده كلام مختلف خالص
كلامي واضح نصدق مرتضى ولا مرهف



القول الفصل عند ابراهوما شخصيا  مييين يصل ابراهوما ويجيب منو الكلام ..
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*الاخ ود البقعة لم اطالبك بان تصدقني
هذا ما ذكره الكابتن حاتم بحضور ابراهومة واعضاء منبر مريخاب اون لاين
...
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*اولا  انا  شاكر جدا  يا  مرهف هذا مجهود منك مقدر  وكبير ويجب  ان  نفصل  بين  مجهودك وراينا  في  اللقاء  وما  جاء فيه


احب  ان  اقول  ان حاتم لايمكن  ان يدين نفسه او يدين  هذا البجبج  لان حاتم  توعد  شمس وابراهومة .....والان  ما يحدث هو بسببه  وعليه ان يذهب قبل ان ينهار  القطاع     وياخذ  معه  بجبجه والمريخ  له رجال قادرين  علي  اعادة القطاع الي القمة...بس  انت  امشي وسوق معاك خويك
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

الحبيب ابو همام امس في بوست اخونا مرتضى ذكر والكلام لحاتم ابراهومة لن يدقها تاني وقال يا انا يا ابراهومة في المريخ

وفي بوست اخونا مرهف ده كلام مختلف خالص
كلامي واضح نصدق مرتضى ولا مرهف



كﻻم  بوست   مرهف   قاله  الكابتن    بنفسه  وامام   اكثر  من50عضو  من  المنبر   ومن  ضمنهم  شخصى  الضعيف   واقسم  بالله   هذا  الكﻻم   سمعتو  من  حاتم   شخصيا
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

الاخ ود البقعة لم اطالبك بان تصدقني
هذا ما ذكره الكابتن حاتم بحضور ابراهومة واعضاء منبر مريخاب اون لاين
...



اخونا مرهف انا كلامي واضح لا فيهو لف ولا دوران
انت جبت كلام واخونا مرتضى جاب كلام عكس كلامك
ونحن نبحث عن الحقيقة
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو همام
					

كﻻم  بوست   مرهف   قاله  الكابتن    بنفسه  وامام   اكثر  من50عضو  من  المنبر   ومن  ضمنهم  شخصى  الضعيف   واقسم  بالله   هذا  الكﻻم   سمعتو  من  حاتم   شخصيا



وابراهومة كلامو شنو
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*يوجد خلل  او مشكله بخصوص اللاعب ابراهيم محجوب لاعب الشباب وحتي الان وبإفادات 
حاتم محمد احمد واللاعب نفسه ابراهيم  محجوب  قالو نحنا ماعارفين الحاصل  ولا عارفين ليه 
 ماسافرو من الاول للمعسكر ولماذا سقط اسمه من الكشف  الافريقي  قالها ابراهومه بالحرف  
انا زاتي ماعارف الحاصل شنو !!!!!!!!!  إذن  نحن مازلنا نقف  بمحطة الصفر  بهذه القضيه 
 وكل هذه الافادات  لم تشفي غليلنا  ولم تحرك القضيه خطوه واحده للامام  لان مايهمنا  
هو من المسؤول  عن  مايحدث بهذا القطاع الحساس  
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*عجبى وحيرتى وسؤالى هل يمثل اللاعب إبراهومه حاليا اى فارق او اضافه حقيقية للمريخ ؟؟ هل هو لاعب أساسى ويشارك فى جميع المباريات ؟؟ نتحدث بكل صراحه .. اللاعب أبراهومه لاعب مستقبل وفى ظل الكم الهائل من لاعبين الوسط المميزين نسبة مشاركته ضئيله للغاية .. لا ننكر بانه خامه يمكن أن يصبح مشروع لاعب كبير فى المستقبل .. الا ان الضجه الكبيرة التى حدثت بخصوصه لا تناسب سنه ولا مستواه الذى يجعل أثارة كل هذه الضجه .. مع إحترامنا وتقديرنا للكل ونعلم سلفا انكم جميعا تنشدوا مصلحة المريخ الكيان ولا هم لكم غير ذلك .. ولكن أثارة المواضيع بهذه الطريقة تعوق من مسيرة المريخ الظافرة .. وعلينا التريس واللاعب لا زال صغيرا والمستقبل امامه
*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

اولا  انا  شاكر جدا  يا  مرهف هذا مجهود منك مقدر  وكبير ويجب  ان  نفصل  بين  
مجهودك وراينا  في  اللقاء  وما  جاء فيه


احب  ان  اقول  ان حاتم لايمكن  ان يدين نفسه او يدين  هذا البجبج  لان حاتم  توعد  شمس وابراهومة .....والان  ما يحدث هو بسببه  وعليه ان يذهب قبل ان ينهار  القطاع     وياخذ  معه  بجبجه والمريخ  له رجال قادرين  علي  اعادة القطاع الي القمة...بس  انت  امشي وسوق معاك خويك



طيب ابراهومه  كان  موجود  وجهنا  لها   نفس  السؤال  وذكر  انه   ليس  له   عداوة  مع  اى  ادارى  من  المجلس
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

عجبى وحيرتى وسؤالى هل يمثل اللاعب إبراهومه حاليا اى فارق او اضافه حقيقية للمريخ ؟؟ هل هو لاعب أساسى ويشارك فى جميع المباريات ؟؟ نتحدث بكل صراحه .. اللاعب أبراهومه لاعب مستقبل وفى ظل الكم الهائل من لاعبين الوسط المميزين نسبة مشاركته ضئيله للغاية .. لا ننكر بانه خامه يمكن أن يصبح مشروع لاعب كبير فى المستقبل .. الا ان الضجه الكبيرة التى حدثت بخصوصه لا تناسب سنه ولا مستواه الذى يجعل أثارة كل هذه الضجه .. مع إحترامنا وتقديرنا للكل ونعلم سلفا انكم جميعا تنشدوا مصلحة المريخ الكيان ولا هم لكم غير ذلك .. ولكن أثارة المواضيع بهذه الطريقة تعوق من مسيرة المريخ الظافرة .. وعلينا التريس واللاعب لا زال صغيرا والمستقبل امامه



بصراحة اخي شاكر اللاعب الفذ ابراهومة لو لا مستواه وموهبته العالية ما كانت هذه الضجة العنيفة ، هذا الشبل امتداد لجيل العباقرة الذين مروا على هذا النادي العظيم رأينا فيه كل ما رايناه في نجوم سابقين وواجب علينا الحفاظ عليه وحمايته والدفاع عنه حتى لا يجدوه بني هليل لقمة سائغة يسهل التهامها
                        	*

----------


## برعى القانون

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

عجبى وحيرتى وسؤالى هل يمثل اللاعب إبراهومه حاليا اى فارق او اضافه حقيقية للمريخ ؟؟ هل هو لاعب أساسى ويشارك فى جميع المباريات ؟؟ نتحدث بكل صراحه .. اللاعب أبراهومه لاعب مستقبل وفى ظل الكم الهائل من لاعبين الوسط المميزين نسبة مشاركته ضئيله للغاية .. لا ننكر بانه خامه يمكن أن يصبح مشروع لاعب كبير فى المستقبل .. الا ان الضجه الكبيرة التى حدثت بخصوصه لا تناسب سنه ولا مستواه الذى يجعل أثارة كل هذه الضجه .. مع إحترامنا وتقديرنا للكل ونعلم سلفا انكم جميعا تنشدوا مصلحة المريخ الكيان ولا هم لكم غير ذلك .. ولكن أثارة المواضيع بهذه الطريقة تعوق من مسيرة المريخ الظافرة .. وعلينا التريس واللاعب لا زال صغيرا والمستقبل امامه



خامةايه يا استاذنا العزيز . ميسى عندما اشركه ريكارد اول مرة مع البرسا كان عمره 17 سنه ومن وقتها واصل مع الفريق الى ا ن توج احسن لاعب في العالم عدة مرات
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*مع احترامنا لجهد الزملاء ولكن لسه الموضوع لسه ما وقع لينا
عايزين نعرف مين اللى مسؤول من سقوط اسم ابراهومة من الكشف الافريقي؟ حددوا لينا الشخص المسؤوا بالضبط منو لانه ده خطا كبير ومقصود
اختلف كلام الاخ مرهف مع كلام الاخ مرتضي ولكن ما يهمنا هنا ما سبب ابعاد ابراهومة ومن الذى ابعده
ولن يهدا لنا بال الا بعودته الى التشكيلة والى الكشف الافريقي
واذا فى امكانيه لعودتة للكشف الافريقي بدفع غرامة مالية فقط ولماذا لا يرفع اسمه للكشف اليوم قبل الغد ولماذا لايعود للفريق
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﺟه ﻋﺎﻭﺯ ﺍﻧﺒﻪ ﻟﻴﻬﺎ
ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ مﺣﺞﻭﺏ ﺍﺿﺎﻗﺘﻪ ﻟﻠﻜﺸﻒ ﺍﻟﺎﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ
ﻣﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺧﺘﺼﺎﺹ ﺟﻬﺎﺯ الناشئﻳﻦ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﺧﺘﺼﺎﺹ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺎﺩﺍﺭﻩ
ﻟﺎﻧﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﻴﻴﻢ النهائي ﻟﺎﻧﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﺎﻋﺐ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﺎﻭﻝ ﻭﻝ ﻟﺎ
ﺑﺮﺟﻊ ﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺎﺩﺍﺭﻩ ﻣﻤﺜﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻂﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﻴﻬﻮ
ﻳﺒﻘﻰ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺑﺠﻲ ﻳﻌﺎﻳﻦ ﻟﻠﺮﺩﻳﻒ
ﻭﺑﻘﻮﻝ ﺿﻴﻔﻮ ﻟﻲ ﻓﻠﺎﻥ و ﻓﻠﺎﻥ
ﺍﻭ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻩ و ﻣﻦ ﻳﻨﻮﺏ ﻋﻨﻪ
ﻗﻂﺎﻉ الناشئﻳﻦ ﻣﻬﻤﺘﻪ ﻳﺠﻬﺰ ﺍﻟﻠﺎﻋﺐ
ﻳﺒﻘﻰ ﺍﺿﺎﻓﻪ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﺍﺑﺮﻱ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺣﺎﺗﻢ 
ﺣﺘﻰ ﻟﻮ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺸﻜﻠﻪ ﺳﺒﺒﻬﺎ ﺣﺎﺗﻢ
ﻣﺎﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻏﻲ ﺯﻭﻝ ﺗﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻮﺛﺮ
ﻳﺘﻜﻔﻞ ﺑﻴﻬﺎ
ﺣﺎﺗﻢ ﻭﻗﻂﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺷﻰﻳﻦ ﻛﻠﻪ
ﻣﺎ ﺑﻘﺪﺭ ﻳﻮﺛﺮ

ﺻﺪﻗﻮﻧﻲ
ﻓﻲ ﻋﻴﺐ ﻓﻲ وﺍﺣﺪ ﺍﻭ ﺍﺗﻨﻴﻦ
ﻣﻦ ﻛﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ
ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺎﺻﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺳﻘﻮﻁ ﺍﺳﻢ ﺍﺑﻰﺍﻫﻴﻢ
ﻟﺴﺒﺐ 
ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﻧﺒﺤﺚ عنه
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

وابراهومة كلامو شنو



ابراهومه قال  ماعارف  اى  سبب  لابعاده    وﻻ  عند   مشكله  مع  اى  فرد  من   مجلس  الادارة    وعلاقتو معاهم  كويسه   شديد
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻭﻛﻠﺎﻣﻲ ﺩﺍ ﻣﺎ ﺑﻴﻌﻨﻲ
ﺍﻧﻮ 
نثبت ﺍﻧﻪ حاتم ﻣﺎ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺿﻠﻊ
ﺍﻭ ﺍﻱ ﺯﻭل ﻣﺖ ﻗﻂﺍﻉ الناشىين
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺎﺷﻜﺎﻝ
ﻛﻞ ﺷﻲ ﻭﺍﺭﺩ
ﻟﻜﻦ 
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﻝ اﻟﻨﻔﺬ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﻘﻮﻁ
ﺍﺩﺍﺭﻱ كبير
ﻟﺴﺒﺐ يعلمه
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*خلاصة اللقاء  اولا هناك مشكلة وهناك متسبب فى المشكلة  لم يحدد  بعد لا من حاتم ولا من ابراهومة 
ثانيا العلاقة بين حاتم وابراهومة جيده وحاتم  هو من ربط الاعضاء باللاعب ابراهومة وما ذكره الاخ مرهف هو ذكره حاتم بصوته وابراهومة بالرد على التساولات 
ثالثا لايوجد اهتمام من قبل المجلس  بقطاع المراحل السنية  
رابعا قضية شمس الفلاح  المتسبب الاول فى تغير الاسم هو الاتحاد العام  وان المريخ  لايد له فى تغير الاسم 
خامسا لايوجد مانع قانونى من مشاركة ابراهومة محليا
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻟﺨﻤﺴﻳﻦ ﻋﻀﻮ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻭ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﺎ
ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﻪ ﻭﺣﺎﺗﻢ
ﻣﺪﺍﻡ ﺑﺪﻳﺘﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺿﻮﻉ
ﻣﺎ ﺗﻔﻜﻮﻫﻮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺺ
ﻟﻤﻦ ﺗﻮﺻﻠﻮ ﺣﺪﻭ
ﻭﺗﺼﺤﺤﻮ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺗﺼﺤﻴﺤﻪ


ﺍﺑﻘﻮ ﺿﻞ 
ﻣﺎ ﺗﺒﻘﻮ ﺭﻗﺮﺍﻕ
سلام
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

ﺍﻟﺨﻤﺴﻳﻦ ﻋﻀﻮ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻭ ﺍﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﺎ
ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﻪ ﻭﺣﺎﺗﻢ
ﻣﺪﺍﻡ ﺑﺪﻳﺘﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺿﻮﻉ
ﻣﺎ ﺗﻔﻜﻮﻫﻮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺺ
ﻟﻤﻦ ﺗﻮﺻﻠﻮ ﺣﺪﻭ
ﻭﺗﺼﺤﺤﻮ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺗﺼﺤﻴﺤﻪ


ﺍﺑﻘﻮ ﺿﻞ 
ﻣﺎ ﺗﺒﻘﻮ ﺭﻗﺮﺍﻕ
سلام



22222222222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*بقدرة قادر تحولت مشكلة ابراهومه من مشكله الى لغز يصعب حله !!!
للاعضاء الذين حضروا المداخله ما هو انطباعكم من هذه المشكله؟ 
هل يسهل حلها ؟
هل لمستم طرف خيط لأس المشكله ؟
هل يمكن اتهام شخص بعينه بترصده لابراهومه ؟
هل جمال الوالى ملم بكل التفاصيل ام ماذا ؟
اصبح حالنا كحال الاطرش فى الزفه افيدونا رحمكم الله !
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوباوى
					

بقدرة قادر تحولت مشكلة ابراهومه من مشكله الى لغز يصعب حله !!!
للاعضاء الذين حضروا المداخله ما هو انطباعكم من هذه المشكله؟ 
هل يسهل حلها ؟
هل لمستم طرف خيط لأس المشكله ؟
هل يمكن اتهام شخص بعينه بترصده لابراهومه ؟
هل جمال الوالى ملم بكل التفاصيل ام ماذا ؟
اصبح حالنا كحال الاطرش فى الزفه افيدونا رحمكم الله !




بالعكس يا سوباوي  استبشرنا خيرا  بوجود الثنائي  للاجابه  علي استفساراتنا 
لكن خاب ظننا  لان الثنائي قال (( نحنا زاتنا ماعارفين الحاصل  )) يعني هم زاااتهم
زينا  بفتشو ليييه  بحاربو  الشباب في المريخ ومين بالبيحاربهم .. 
حتي استبعادهم  من رحلتي  مصر وقطر  للاعداد  قال حاتم  انه لايعرف 
الاسباب لكنه قاتل لالحاقهم  للمعسكر 

*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					

بالعكس يا سوباوي  استبشرنا خيرا  بوجود الثنائي  للاجابه  علي استفساراتنا 
لكن خاب ظننا  لان الثنائي قال (( نحنا زاتنا ماعارفين الحاصل  )) يعني هم زاااتهم
زينا  بفتشو ليييه  بحاربو  الشباب في المريخ ومين بالبيحاربهم .. 
حتي استبعادهم  من رحلتي  مصر وقطر  للاعداد  قال حاتم  انه لايعرف 
الاسباب لكنه قاتل لالحاقهم  للمعسكر 




ما ده زاتو الخلانى اقول انو لغز ؟؟! لانو اذا حاتم الكنا مفتكرنو اس المشكله طلع انو مافى بينو وبين ابراهومه مشكله وهو ذاتو ما عارف الحاصل يبقى ده لغز ولا لا؟
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

* الحل اذا لم يعرف المتسبب فى المشكلة لايمكن الحل  وحتى الساعات الاولى من صباح اليوم  لا حاتم ولا ابراهومة حدد   لنا المتسبب فى المشكلة
معرفة المرض تحدد نوع العلاج
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*والله فى البدء الشكر للاخ مرهف والنخبه المعاه الذين استطاعوا ان يجمعوا الطرفين ويستنطقوهم ومعرفة اس الاشكال .. طلبى من الاخوه وعلى راسهم اخونا مرهف ان يتابعو حل الاشكال وتكوين لجنه لتذليل العقبه ومساعدة ادارة الرديف بالحاق ابراهومه للكشف الافريقلا لانه من خلال كلام حاتم الغرامه خمسين دولار وبدل الناس تلوك فى الكلام ياريت الناس تحل الاشكال اولا وبعدها لكل حادث حديثِ
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*برضوووووو كلنا ابراااااااااااهومة .. بااااااااااااكر 
            .. و الفي راسو ريشة يا مجلسنا ...
                                                   ..
                                                   ..
                                              .. يهبشا ..
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					

والله فى البدء الشكر للاخ مرهف والنخبه المعاه الذين استطاعوا ان يجمعوا الطرفين ويستنطقوهم ومعرفة اس الاشكال .. طلبى من الاخوه وعلى راسهم اخونا مرهف ان يتابعو حل الاشكال وتكوين لجنه لتذليل العقبه ومساعدة ادارة الرديف بالحاق ابراهومه للكشف الافريقلا لانه من خلال كلام حاتم الغرامه خمسين دولار وبدل الناس تلوك فى الكلام ياريت الناس تحل الاشكال اولا وبعدها لكل حادث حديثِ



والنقه دي كوووووووولها  حبيبنا فراس  عشان نحل الاشكال
  لان  حل هذا الاشكال  ليس بالسهوله  والحرب علي شباب
 المريخ من داخل البيت المريخي  لم  يبتدئ  بابراهيم محجوب 
ابراهومه ولن  ينتهي به  

*

----------


## اينرامو

*=وقال انه كعضو مجلس ادارة سيجتهد علي ان يلحق اسم ابراهومة بالكشف الافريقي
لان مسالة الحاقه بالكشف الافريقي هي غرامة مقدارها خمسون دولار فقط=
==
نريدك ان تكشف لنا عن اسم الشخص الذى أسقط اسم اللاعب من كشف الفريق .
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*واصل يا حبيبنا مرهف الكل متابع 
*

----------


## يسن احمد النجار

*الحقيقة
 حاتم محمد احمد لم يقل لابراهومه ( علي الطلاق مابتلعب في المريخ ) او غيره  انما قال هذا لشمس الفلاح
حاتم ضد ابراهومه ومتضامن مع الاداريين الذين يريدون فشل تجربة الرديف
نجاح ابراهومه نجاح تجربة الرديف 
يحارب الرديف في شخص ابراهومه
السؤال 
لماذا ابراهومه متوقف عن اللعب مع الفريق الاول بعد العوده من قطر ؟
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

بصراحة اخي شاكر اللاعب الفذ ابراهومة لو لا مستواه وموهبته العالية ما كانت هذه الضجة العنيفة ، هذا الشبل امتداد لجيل العباقرة الذين مروا على هذا النادي العظيم رأينا فيه كل ما رايناه في نجوم سابقين وواجب علينا الحفاظ عليه وحمايته والدفاع عنه حتى لا يجدوه بني هليل لقمة سائغة يسهل التهامها



تعظيم سلام رمزية وعبق المكان [ ود البقعه ] انا لا اشك مطلقا ولم يساورينى الشك بتاتا بانكم تنشدون المصلحه العامه وتخافون من ذهاب اللاعب بعد أن نشأ وتربى فى كنف الزعيم .. هذا الحرص والإهتمام يثلج الصدر .. ولكن لا زلت وخوفا على اللاعب ان يتم معالجة الأمر بتروى وبدون أثارة الموضوع بهذا الشكل ولكم جميعا احبتى عاطر الثناء والتقدير والواحد سعيد للغايه بهذا الحرص الشديد على مصلحة المريخ يعنى الزعيم تحفه أيادى أمينه من مشجعيه ومحبيه وسلامى لكم فى حضرة الزعيم
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*يعني انتو مفتكرين حاتم يجي يقعد معاكم في القروب ويدين نفسو صاح ؟؟؟؟
اي زول قريب عارف بجبج  دا شنو وبيعمل في شنو
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

يعني انتو مفتكرين حاتم يجي يقعد معاكم في القروب ويدين نفسو صاح ؟؟؟؟
اي زول قريب عارف بجبج  دا شنو وبيعمل في شنو



 حاتم قدم ماعنده وفى موضوع ابراهومة قال دى تلفونات ابراهومة اتصلو به وتم بالفعل واللاعب ابراهومة  دخل على القروب  ولم  ينفى كلام حاتم بانه هو من تدخل  لحل مشكلة ابراهومة  وما عنده مشكلة خاصة مع ابراهومة واى لاعب 
وذكر انو على استعداد لمد القروب باى لاعب لديه مشكلة وسؤاله
موضوع بجبج ذكر ان الافادة التى تقدم بها اللاعب ومن حضر معه شخص لاتربطه صلة قرابة به اتضح انها غيرصحيحة وتم شطب اللاعب
 كونو حاتم يحضر بنفسه ويجاوب على تساؤلات  الاعضاء تحسب له ويشكر عليها  ونحن نصدقه ما لم يثبت لنا العكس على فكرة 
ردود حاتم كلها صوتية
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*حاتم وابراهومة ما عندهم مشكلة مع بعض وعلاقتهم سمن على عسل وحاتم كان السبب فى سفر ابراهومه للمعسكر الخارجى
ابراهومة ما عنده مشكله مع اى عضو فى مجلس الادارة 
طيب :
ابراهومة متوقف من التماريين والمدرب لم يشركه فى اى مباراة بعد العودة من قطر 
اسم ابراهومة ما موجود فى الكشف الافريقى وما حنقول سقط اسمه
طيب :
مجلس الادارة ليه ما يطلع بيان لتوضيح الحقائق للجماهير 
هل هنالك مساعى لالحاق اسم اللاعب بالكشف الافريقى


حاجات تحير
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﺟه ﻋﺎﻭﺯ ﺍﻧﺒﻪ ﻟﻴﻬﺎ
ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ مﺣﺞﻭﺏ ﺍﺿﺎﻗﺘﻪ ﻟﻠﻜﺸﻒ ﺍﻟﺎﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ
ﻣﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺧﺘﺼﺎﺹ ﺟﻬﺎﺯ الناشئﻳﻦ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﺧﺘﺼﺎﺹ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺎﺩﺍﺭﻩ
ﻟﺎﻧﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﻴﻴﻢ النهائي ﻟﺎﻧﻪ ﺍﻟﻠﺎﻋﺐ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﺎﻭﻝ ﻭﻝ ﻟﺎ
ﺑﺮﺟﻊ ﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺎﺩﺍﺭﻩ ﻣﻤﺜﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻂﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﻴﻬﻮ
ﻳﺒﻘﻰ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺑﺠﻲ ﻳﻌﺎﻳﻦ ﻟﻠﺮﺩﻳﻒ
ﻭﺑﻘﻮﻝ ﺿﻴﻔﻮ ﻟﻲ ﻓﻠﺎﻥ و ﻓﻠﺎﻥ
ﺍﻭ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻩ و ﻣﻦ ﻳﻨﻮﺏ ﻋﻨﻪ
ﻗﻂﺎﻉ الناشئﻳﻦ ﻣﻬﻤﺘﻪ ﻳﺠﻬﺰ ﺍﻟﻠﺎﻋﺐ
ﻳﺒﻘﻰ ﺍﺿﺎﻓﻪ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻴﻢ ﺍﺑﺮﻱ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺣﺎﺗﻢ 
ﺣﺘﻰ ﻟﻮ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺸﻜﻠﻪ ﺳﺒﺒﻬﺎ ﺣﺎﺗﻢ
ﻣﺎﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻏﻲ ﺯﻭﻝ ﺗﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻮﺛﺮ
ﻳﺘﻜﻔﻞ ﺑﻴﻬﺎ
ﺣﺎﺗﻢ ﻭﻗﻂﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺷﻰﻳﻦ ﻛﻠﻪ
ﻣﺎ ﺑﻘﺪﺭ ﻳﻮﺛﺮ

ﺻﺪﻗﻮﻧﻲ
ﻓﻲ ﻋﻴﺐ ﻓﻲ وﺍﺣﺪ ﺍﻭ ﺍﺗﻨﻴﻦ
ﻣﻦ ﻛﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ
ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺎﺻﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺳﻘﻮﻁ ﺍﺳﻢ ﺍﺑﻰﺍﻫﻴﻢ
ﻟﺴﺒﺐ 
ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﻧﺒﺤﺚ عنه






أليست الجهة المسئولة عن كل مراسلات النادي مع الجهات الخارجية (خارج النادي) و من بينها إرسال الكشف للإتحاد العام لإرساله بدوره للإتحاد الأفريقي أليست هي المكتب التنفيذي ؟؟؟؟؟؟
إن كان الأمر كذلك فلماذا يلزم الصمت و لا يوضح الحقيقة للجماهير و لماذا لا تتم مساءلته من مجلس الإدارة
*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					

والله فى البدء الشكر للاخ مرهف والنخبه المعاه الذين استطاعوا ان يجمعوا الطرفين ويستنطقوهم ومعرفة اس الاشكال .. طلبى من الاخوه وعلى راسهم اخونا مرهف ان يتابعو حل الاشكال وتكوين لجنه لتذليل العقبه ومساعدة ادارة الرديف بالحاق ابراهومه للكشف الافريقلا لانه من خلال كلام حاتم الغرامه خمسين دولار وبدل الناس تلوك فى الكلام ياريت الناس تحل الاشكال اولا وبعدها لكل حادث حديثِ



22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222  22222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*لا نملك الا ان نقول اللهم لطفك بالمريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*تحيات العودة  والطلة يا عريس،،
لكن موضوع ابراهومة ده شغل الناس عن تحضيرات البطولة الافريقية،،
وارى ان الموضوع وصل مرحلة الإشاعات ،
والان نحن فى مرحلة التحقيق غير القانوني والذى من خلاله كل من حاتم وابراهومة سيحاول ان يجمل صورته،
والقضية ما زالت،
وتشابك ابعاد ابراهومة وشمس الفلاح وأبناء الرديف على وجه الخصوص يثير غبارًا كثيفا حول الدوافع والمرامى وبالتالى اصبح بؤرة للقيل والقال،
والحل فى رايى المتواضع هو بيان ادارى رسمى ينهى هذا الامر نهائيا حتى يتفرغ الجميع لما هو قادم،،،

تحياتى
                        	*

----------


## بيبو شريف

*ابراهومه اقنعوا منه حتي ولو جدد للمريخ ما اظن ينجح  من ردودوا تحس بالغرور بداء يتسلل له 
*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*في مباراة القمة حقت الاستقلال صادفت قعدت جنب مجموعه فيها اتنين كانو مع الفريق في قطر واحد منهم اسمومعاوية قالو جابو في الرديف قريب وكان بحكي عن كواليس المعسكر والاحداث السبقة مباراة شالكه.. من ضمن الكلام قال الاسمو معاوية قال مشينا انا ومحسن وغارزيتو حضرنا كورة الاولمبي بتاع السودان عشان غارزيتو يشوف شمس الفلاح وقال غارزيتو سال محسن سيد عن انطلاقة الدوري الرديف عشان يبرمج وضع لعيبة الرديف المعاهو .. محسن قال لي غارزيتو بيبدا يوم 22/1  وطبعا محسن خمن من راسو ساي وغارزيتو ختا في حساباتو انو لعيبة الرديف مافي حساباتو من يوم 22
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*في مباراة القمة حقت الاستقلال صادفت قعدت جنب مجموعه فيها اتنين كانو مع الفريق في قطر واحد منهم اسمومعاوية قالو جابو في الرديف قريب وكان بحكي عن كواليس المعسكر والاحداث السبقة مباراة شالكه.. من ضمن الكلام قال الاسمو معاوية قال مشينا انا ومحسن وغارزيتو حضرنا كورة الاولمبي بتاع السودان عشان غارزيتو يشوف شمس الفلاح وقال غارزيتو سال محسن سيد عن انطلاقة الدوري الرديف عشان يبرمج وضع لعيبة الرديف المعاهو .. محسن قال لي غارزيتو بيبدا يوم 22/1  وطبعا محسن خمن من راسو ساي وغارزيتو ختا في حساباتو انو لعيبة الرديف مافي حساباتو من يوم 22
                        	*

----------


## ود من الله

*السبب هو حاتم وبجبج وياسر الشريف هم سبب بلاوي  الشباب ولا يمكن ان ينصلح حال المريخ وهؤلاء موجودين سبب الدمار هؤلاء رضينا ام أبينا والمصيبة الكبيرة هناك من يدافع عنهم 
*

----------


## أبو أسيل دندراوى

*الإداره أضحت علم وفن ليست شفتنه وغيرها من مترادفاتها من العبارات وخاصة للذين يديرون مجموعة من النشئ  وصغار السن ممن يحتاجون لأسلوب خاص فى التعامل والتعليم ولايخفى على الجميع خطورة هذه المرحله{المراهقه}فحتى الوالد يجد صعوبه كبيره فى التعامل مع إبنه فى هذه المرحله,,,الأخ حاتم محمد أحمد مريخى غيور يحب المريخ لكن أعتقد أنه ما زال يتعامل بعقلية  حاتم اللاعب{حاتم الراجل}اكما كانت تطلق عليه الصفوه لحماسه الشديد ولكن ذلك أيضآ تضرر منه الفريق فى ذلك الوقت نتيجة لتهوره الزائد فكان عرضة للكروت الملونه,,,فى الوقت الراهن وتجنبآ للمشاكل نرى أن يتم إبعاد أى شخصيه خلافيه تضر بإستقرار النادى’’والله من وراء القصد,,,
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*النقاش  فيه  كثير  من العواطف لدي البعض  وحتي نكون  راي حول  اساس  هذه المشكلة  لابد من  اصطحاب كل ما  حدث  من  قبل  معسكر القاهرة وحتي الان واستغرب  ان  البعض  يصدق ان حاتم او ابراهومة  لايعلمون  ما الذي حدث  في موضوع ابراهومة ومن هو السبب ولكن  الواضح ان  هناك تعليمات  صادرة  م جهات مريخية بعدم  التعليق  للصحافة  عن  هذه المشكلة......الوالي ونائبه و السكرتير  وكل  عضاء  المجلس يعلمون كل  صغيرة وكبيرة  لسبب بسسيط هو انهم مريخاب مثنلنا ويزيدون علينا  بالمسؤلية المباشرة  عن  كل  ما يحدث  في  المريخ

موضوع  ابراهومة  ما هو الا  راس جبل الجليد ...وسيتم   الحاقه  اولا بالكشف الافريقي  بعدين  حتشوفو  المجزرة في ادارة  الرديف  ولعمكم  انا ما  بعرف  الغيب لكين  ابراهومة اهله  زاتم في نص  الموضوع وهم  المانعنه من التمارين  ((   يعني  انا ولدي  بعاين  ليهو  ساكت ومستقبله  بضيع قدامي عييوني))  ما لكم  كيف  تحكمون
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

النقاش  فيه  كثير  من العواطف لدي البعض  وحتي نكون  راي حول  اساس  هذه المشكلة  لابد من  اصطحاب كل ما  حدث  من  قبل  معسكر القاهرة وحتي الان واستغرب  ان  البعض  يصدق ان حاتم او ابراهومة  لايعلمون  ما الذي حدث  في موضوع ابراهومة ومن هو السبب ولكن  الواضح ان  هناك تعليمات  صادرة  م جهات مريخية بعدم  التعليق  للصحافة  عن  هذه المشكلة......الوالي ونائبه و السكرتير  وكل  عضاء  المجلس يعلمون كل  صغيرة وكبيرة  لسبب بسسيط هو انهم مريخاب مثنلنا ويزيدون علينا  بالمسؤلية المباشرة  عن  كل  ما يحدث  في  المريخ

موضوع  ابراهومة  ما هو الا  راس جبل الجليد ...وسيتم   الحاقه  اولا بالكشف الافريقي  بعدين  حتشوفو  المجزرة في ادارة  الرديف  ولعمكم  انا ما  بعرف  الغيب لكين  ابراهومة اهله  زاتم في نص  الموضوع وهم  المانعنه من التمارين  ((   يعني  انا ولدي  بعاين  ليهو  ساكت ومستقبله  بضيع قدامي عييوني))  ما لكم  كيف  تحكمون



صراحه ما فهمت كلامك
بس حتت اهل ابراهومه في الموضوع دي طبيعيه
وعادي اهله يكونو في الموضوع ولو ما بقو يكونو ما اهلو اصلا
ف هم باسبابهم ومعاهم حق طبعا حسب فهمي
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر

*هنالك حرب علي عبد الصمد وقال حيمشي شهر 5 وايصاً هنالك حاقدين علي ابراهومة وبيحاربو ابراهومة وابوجريش غاب الموضوع محصور في ثلاثة اشخاص من المفترض لو دخلو الانتخابات الجاي مايفوز وهم لايهتمو بالمريخ وانما مصالحهم الشخصية فقط
*

----------


## الاحمر

*المريخ ليس فريقا نشجعه ولكنه وطن نسكنه ويسكننا .


*

----------


## الدسكو

*اها

رجع ول 
الموضوع مات خلاص
                        	*

----------

